# Schwinn Planes and Trains measurement please.



## Alienbaby17 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm looking to get a headbadge for a '52 Schwinn DX.  I believe the 'Planes and trains' emblem is the correct badge for my bike. Could someone with one of these badges confirm the mounting hole spacing for me please? 

In all of the things I find online about these emblems it rarely mentions the spacing although I have seen a few that suggested it might be 2 1/8". 

I'd like someone to positively measure the mounting screw spacing *from the center of one hole to the center of the other* before I buy anything.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 4, 2015)

Anybody.....?


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if there were two versions of that badge. The NOS units on ebay sure look shorter than the one in this listing that says it's full size. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Schwinn...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e93ef098

The 2 1/8" hole spacing may be the reason why there are so many left over NOS pieces for sale.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 4, 2015)

2.2 inches between center of holes


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

Looks like there were at least two versions of that badge. The one in the eBay listing I posted is different and it's brass.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 8, 2015)

Just a quick response with an update.

First a thanks to everyone for the helpful replies and information.

I ended up finding a seller on Ebay. His listing didn't have the measurement so I inquired. He volunteered that it was 2 3/16". I ordered one based on that information. The head badge showed up tonight and fit perfectly!





Thanks again to everyone that took the time to help out.

Jay


----------

